# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  استفاده از openCV در Keil uvision 4 یا در IAR Embedded Workbench

## mohsen_emd

سلام
من دارم رو یه پروژه پردازش تصویر کار میکنم. تو محیط ویندوز با openCV پیاده سازی کردم ( با MSVC++‎ 2008 ) و جواب گرفتنم حالا میخوام این پروژه رو رو یه برد با هسته ARM9 پیاده کنم مشکلم اینه که نمیدونم چطوری از openCV تو برنامه های Keil uvision 4 و یا IAR Embedded Workbench استفاده کنم.
کسی قبلا این کار رو انجام داده؟
ممنون.

----------


## farzadsw

opencv رو نمیتونید به وسیله ی کامپایلرهایی مثل keil , iar کامپایل کنید چون کتابخونه opencv یه سری توابع سطح پایین داره که مخصوص یک پلتفورم خاص هست . شما بهتره لینوکس رو روی بورد آرم تون نصب کنید و و برنامه پردازش تصویرتون رو داخل لینوکس سیستمتون کامپایل کنید ، البته پرفورمنس بالایی نخواهید داشت.
این ها رو هم یه نگاهی بندازید:
http://www.computer-vision-software....g-with-opencv/
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...rm-9-processor

----------


## زینب حسینی

سلام
ببخشید من بردم arm7 هست و سیستم عامل روش نصب نمیشه من اگه بخوام با keil کار پردازش تصویر رو انجام بدم باید چیکار کنم؟
اصلا میشه؟

----------

